# Unable to Log in as SSH Root or su -.

## ChiasmusHF

I've recently completed a setup of Gentoo 2004.3 on my AMD64 box.  After installing, I emerged the latest OpenSSH and kicked of sshd.  I set the configuration variables of "PasswordAuthentication yes" and "PermitRootLogin yes" and "PermitEmptyPasswords no" in /etc/ssh/sshd_config, and I'm able to log in with as a user in wheel, but when I either try to SSH in as root or try to "su -", it asks for my password and then always tells me that password is wrong.  Now, I can long in just fine as root sitting at the terminal.

My girlfriend is starting to get irked about the monitor in the living room, so if people could let me know how to SSH in as root, I'd be really thankful!

----------

## Vyeperman

I know it's kinda of obvious but... you did restart sshd after making those changes to your /etc/ssh/sshd_config file right?

----------

## ChiasmusHF

Yeah, I'm a n00b, but I've got that done; checked it via status.  I'm able to log-in as another user (even a user part of the "wheel" group).  It's just the password authentication that's failing.  Could it be a PAM configuration, or some kind of switch I'm missing in some magical configuration file?

----------

## ltu0105

have you done an etc-update recently... if you did chances are you could have overwrote some config files

try this: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=23378

hope this helps.

----------

